# Does Silverware Go Up Or Down In The Dishwasher?



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

So, when loading the dishwasher should the business end be uo or down?





  








loading.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 14, 2015








A: Up

B: Down

C: What? Is this a joke? Who gives a <>

mjb.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

A - up. 

But which way does the TP come off the spool:

A: over
B: under
C: however the lady of the house says.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I like it up as it helps get the harder to clean items clean. However, you then have to grab the business end to put them away which is somewhat less sanitary than the handle end being up. 

The ideal situation is two dishwashers. You alternate loading one and setting from the clean one. rarely have to put things away...


----------



## chrysfox (Jun 20, 2015)

BrianShaw said:


> A - up.
> 
> But which way does the TP come off the spool:
> 
> ...


D: Whichever way you pick it up. Because if it's on the roller it becoms a cat toy /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

phatch said:


> I like it up as it helps get the harder to clean items clean. However, you then have to grab the business end to put them away which is somewhat less sanitary than the handle end being up.
> 
> The ideal situation is two dishwashers. You alternate loading one and setting from the clean one. rarely have to put things away...


FUNNY!!!!!

I go through this all the time at work.

They want some up and some down.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Definitely up.

On tp, I would say over is most correct.   Unless you have pets or small children, then go under.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Now the real question...  milk first or cereal first?    I go milk first so the cereal doesn't get soggy.  Pay as you go approach to cereal pouring.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Business end of sharp things down.

Thin handles go up..... just in case something is small enuf to poke thru the holes and trash the water arm thingee.

mimi

* Unless of course you have been coveting a new machine.

  In that case let 'er rip and call Sears.

m.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

BrianShaw said:


> A - up.
> 
> But which way does the TP come off the spool:
> 
> ...


Over and only fold one corner. (per Hilton).

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

This thread sent me in search of my official H stamp (from when there were actual sand filled ashtrays inside the hotels).

Thinking mean kiwi took it.

Give it back @ordo.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

phatch said:


> The ideal situation is two dishwashers. You alternate loading one and setting from the clean one. rarely have to put things away...


Do you have a camera in my kitchen?

Seriously..... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

mimi


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

ChrysFox said:


> D: Whichever way you pick it up. Because if it's on the roller it becoms a cat toy


A-yup! For those who have houses with forced air heating, the current picks up the paper and starts flapping in the breeze. This prooves irresistable to cats, and they just HAVE TO sink their claws into a soft yielding roll of t.p. that is flapping in their faces. After a while it isn't cute to re-spool a half mile of t.p. with claw marks in it, so you leave the roll in a cabinet.....


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree partially with @flipflopgirl

sharp objects face downwards (far too many fingers have been nearly lost)

spoons, butter knives - up,

larger-smallish implements go in the upper rack,

ie. ice cream scoops, small tongs, spatula, etc.

As to the TP issue, I find that men's rolls go under and women's go over ... right brain/left brain kinda thing...go figure /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Off topic alert --- off topic alert... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## zagut (Dec 30, 2013)

Years ago Dear Abby said business end up for the dishwasher./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

If it was good enough for her it's good enough for me. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Now as far as T.P. goes... Over is the only way. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

If you're an under person then something is wrong with you. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

What about on the tank??


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

chefbuba said:


> What about on the tank??


BAHAHAHA!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

chefbuba said:


> What about on the tank??


Better than the floor......

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> chefbuba said:
> 
> 
> > What about on the tank??
> ...


Or still in the cabinet in the hall just outside the bathroom door.

The house is full of people from work and the door is locked as well.

Do you yell for help.....or face the inevitable?

mimi


----------

